# Best Wash Mitt?



## phil67

Looking for a new wash mitt, as the old one is ruined due to the dog taking a liking to it, cant complain it was a few years old 

So what are people recommendations on wash mitts and most importantly where from, as I expect to have to order it online.

Cheers in advance


----------



## FallenAngel

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt, best one for me. Ultimate finish.co.uk isna stockist


----------



## SystemClenz

Dooka wash pad, an excellent pad and if looked after it will last a very long time :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Another vote for the Dooka pad, I know you are looking for a mitt, but have a look at it, it's fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

microfibre madness incredipad. Or even their mitt. Can chuck it in the wash with mf cloths aswell.


----------



## Andyblue

Fancy trying one of these microfibre pads. Hearing good things about the Dooka pad, will have a look at the madness incredipad.


----------



## Nidge76

I really like the incredipad. Easy to care for as Sam6er said it can just go in the wash with your clothes. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

not a mitt but adams wash pad, its synthetic and my god it holds a lot of suds! used mine today for the first time, impressed!
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-professional-car-wash-pad


----------



## TonyHill

Getting a sense of deja vu with this thread :wall:


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

+1 Dooka Washpad

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

+2 dooka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

The Cyclone at Ragmaster look good, plus they're reduced at the moment. Supposed to be a little plusher that the Incredimitt.

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-premium-korean-microfiber-blue-wash-mitt-with-black-cuff/


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Adams pad or flecks mohican!


----------



## DLGWRX02

I've at last decided to ditch my swissvax waschpudal (it's gone bone shaped!) and FINALLY ordered my Dooka (large) wash pad and wheel mitt today.


----------



## steelghost

Some reading:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354016
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358802
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215619
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381325
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245643
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383258

From https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...69i57j69i58.9047j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

My own suggestion would be a Microfibre Madness Incredipad, -mitt or Sponge depending on your preference.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Another one for dooka wash pad, Adams wash pad my second choice


----------



## ChrisJM

Another for a Dooka wash pad. Previously used an incredimitt and incredipad but would never look back now!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Mine arrived today, I don't know whether to use them to wash my car or to sleep on, damn they're soft.lol


----------



## streaky

TonyHill said:


> Getting a sense of deja vu with this thread :wall:


Why so sad?
+1 Dooka Wash mitt :wave:


----------



## Seat73

+1 for Dooka. Got mine on the last group buy. Awesome. :wave:


----------



## Dan J

Currently using Microfibre madness pads, blue and grey mitts also the wheel mitt and have been happy with all of them,
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/microfiber-madness?page=1


----------



## Demetrios72

Dooka Wash Mitt for me :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Dooka or Adams wash pad for me


----------



## sdeva1

Dooka. Found Adams too big.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal

Adams wash mitt for me I have both sizes so don't really understand why people say it's too big,well obviously you bought the wrong one in the first place,it's like blaming the tools scenario.


----------



## shaqs77

best price ??


----------



## Tykebike

Sorry did you type something?


----------



## PWOOD

Ditch mitts they are to much faff and get a pad. My Dooka pad is still going strong several years later.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Looking for a new wash pad. 

I have the cyc lamb skin mitt and it's falling apart after less than 10 washes. 

Also don't like how you have to care for them so delicately etc.

I'm assuming with dooka pad it's the same care technique.....

Don't know how all dooka users can be bothered with that.


----------



## Bocanegra

Klin Korea Wash Pad+ is the best I've used


----------



## MSwiss

Dooka pad also for me, but I have a incredi pad for the lower areas of the car as its easier to chuck in the wash, plus I don't want to fill the dooka with the lower sills dirt.


----------



## LeeH

I much preface the Adams to the Dooka. I find it much easier to handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## voon

Imho, the best washmitt I ever used was the Petzolds one (formerly called FIX40). Nothing 
else carried as much water, was nicely white to show dirt, stuck nicely to the wrist etc.

That said, I wouldn't do crazy transport cost experiments for it .. theres good enough alternatives.


----------



## LeeH

Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matty.13

I’m using the in2detailing microfibre wash pad , and I must say I really like it , it’s just the right size and doesn’t retain dirt once dunked in the rinse bucket . I find my self using this more the the Adams or dooka . It’s defo worth a punt in think it was around a tenner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Soapybubbles said:


> Looking for a new wash pad.
> 
> I have the cyc lamb skin mitt and it's falling apart after less than 10 washes.
> 
> Also don't like how you have to care for them so delicately etc.
> 
> I'm assuming with dooka pad it's the same care technique.....
> 
> Don't know how all dooka users can be bothered with that.


yeh dooka needs care from what ive read, cant put it in the washing machine etc.
adams you can spray with adams microfibre revitilizer and brightner fill up the ball with non bio and stick it in the washing machine and tumble dry on a low heat


----------



## stonejedi

LeeH said:


> I much preface the Adams to the Dooka. I find it much easier to handle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tried the Dooka wash mitt and as much as my initial go was ok it shed its fur in under a month,a member on here recommended the Adams wash mitt and I have never looked back it's superb:thumb:.I will also pick up one of the in2detailing wash mitts as they look pretty useful.SJ.


----------



## voon

LeeH said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


https://www.petzoldts.de/shop/Petzo...handschuh,-Superweich,-ehem.-FIX40-p-827.html


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

What ever happened to the car pro merino mitt, that used to be very popular


----------



## Brian1612

Don't think you get much safer than the Dooka, mines is reserved specially for my own car. Had it for about 2 years now and it looks brand new. No special care either, toss it in the machine then air dried.

I do like these new MF pads/mitts hitting the market though. Love both my microfibre madness pad and mitt as well but still don't think they feel quite as slick on the paint as the Dooka.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysm

matty.13 said:


> I'm using the in2detailing microfibre wash pad , and I must say I really like it , it's just the right size and doesn't retain dirt once dunked in the rinse bucket . I find my self using this more the the Adams or dooka . It's defo worth a punt in think it was around a tenner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am currently using the mitt version of this and it's superb


----------



## huxley309

Clean-my-sxi said:


> What ever happened to the car pro merino mitt, that used to be very popular


Still around, I'm undecided between yay or the flexipads punk. Not mad on pads and my hand feels trapped using mitts.


----------



## wojtek_pl

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...830086.html?shortkey=zAFR3Ab6&addresstype=600

Cant argue with price/quality


----------



## LeeH

wojtek_pl said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...830086.html?shortkey=zAFR3Ab6&addresstype=600
> 
> Cant argue with price/quality


Looks like dodo's Wookies fist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vindaloo

I have the Dooka wash pad, Microfibre Madness Incredipad and sponge. I use the Dooka most of the time as it seems to retain the shampoo suds better than the MM products and appears to glide over the paint better.

I have had the Dooka about 2 years and it looks as good as new, it receives no special treatment, just a rinsing under the hosepipe at the end of the wash session.


----------



## huxley309

wojtek_pl said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...830086.html?shortkey=zAFR3Ab6&addresstype=600
> 
> Cant argue with price/quality


I have one of these coming.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...Hair-Sheepskin-Car-Wash-Mitt/32796831223.html


----------



## wojtek_pl

huxley309 said:


> I have one of these coming.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...Hair-Sheepskin-Car-Wash-Mitt/32796831223.html


Did you het it delivered yet? Are you happy with quality?


----------



## dannygdesigns

I’m loving my klin wash pad coming from a microfiber madness incredimitt


----------



## Focus4000

Gyeon Smoothie.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...tts-sponges/gyeon-q2m-smoothie/prod_1631.html


----------



## PWOOD

Andyblue said:


> Fancy trying one of these microfibre pads. Hearing good things about the Dooka pad, will have a look at the madness incredipad.


I recently bought a Gtecniq mitt which to me looks exactly like the MFM version. Anyway it glides well over the paint even a tad better than my Dooka. But then the Dooka is around 6 years old. I only went with the Gtechniq as it was meant to be for wheels but it's my main one as I really like it and maybe I should have replaced the Dooka sooner:lol: do I win for the oldest working Dooka:thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter

DLGWRX02 said:


> Mine arrived today, I don't know whether to use them to wash my car or to sleep on, damn they're soft.lol


Dan,where did you purchase these 2 as I'm after a new wash pad.

Andy


----------



## dave-

Gtechniq wm2 have very very good reviews on amazon. One arrived with me today and not tried it but looks good


----------



## Jonnybbad

My vote is for a kkd wash pad good quality and well priced 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHWP

*Mm ftw*

Any of the Microfiber Madness wash mediums are very good. I have the Incredi Pad XL, Incredi Pad, Incredi Mitt (1x blue and 1x grey and used as a pad with the cuff tucked inside) and Incrediflair wheel mitt. The quality is superior as are all M.M. products. All of the above have had a lot of use and are still like new and they all work very well. They may be a little more expensive than some but well worth the money in my opinion.

https://www.microfibermadness.de/en

I purchased the above listed products from Polished Bliss and Detailing Shed.

I'm not a fan of lambs wool type mitts/pads as although they pick up dirt and grit well I find they hold onto it and it is difficult sometimes to release the dirt from the long fibers even with a rinse bucket with a Grit Guard and Grit Guard Washboard setup. Also the upkeep of a lambswool mitt is higher than a M.F. one and if not looked after it just won't last. Being able to stick the M.F. wash mediums in the washing machine is a big plus.

:thumb:


----------



## viperfire

I have the Microfibre Madness incredisponge, pad and mitt.

My favourite is the incredisponge just due to the amount of water you get on the paint.

Never had to replace any and they are washed after each use in a washing machine. Much easier than caring for a lambswools mitt.

The incredimitt must be about 4 years old now and its still like new.


----------



## Chester

Sounds like I need to get one of these MFM Incredisponges. I too have had a run of bad luck with lambswool products and believe that microfibre is the way to go. I'll get one ordered.

Thanks (as always) for the info...


----------



## Tyrefitter

dave- said:


> Gtechniq wm2 have very very good reviews on amazon. One arrived with me today and not tried it but looks good


I ordered one from Amazon yesterday & it arrived today £12.25 free postage with ap,,I'll probably try it out tomorrow if the weather is cooler.

Andy


----------



## Chris8uck

I'd avoid cheap lambswool one, I got mine and it was useless after 4 weeks.


----------



## Deathstar

I like the Kent Noodle mitts, cheap and good quality.


----------



## Pook

dave- said:


> Gtechniq wm2 have very very good reviews on amazon. One arrived with me today and not tried it but looks good


Mine just arrived from Gtechniq online, also looking forward to trying it for the first time, last mitt I had (still have) is the meguiars lambswool, which was top notch so be interesting to see how they compare.


----------

